# expected work hours for accountants



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am an accountant working in public practice for an accounting firm. I currently work approx. 50 hours per week - is this comparable to hours in Dubai or would i be working significantly more.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I would expect your _standard_ working hours in Dubai to be Sunday to Thursday 8.30am to 6.30pm with one hour for lunch.

-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

full time employment as per the labour law here is 48 hours a week.


----------

